# Meet Ghost the Kitten...



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is my litte guy. He is an odd kitten, he likes to take baths with people and he thinks he is a dog.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Aww, he's adorable. I love cats that act like dogs; my B.C. always follows me around and comes when called, though, sadly she is no longer fond of baths. lol


----------

